# brushes- contour-shapes einfügen



## wodi (29. August 2007)

Hallo 

Ich hebe heute ein Paar Fragen.
Als erstes wie füge ich (brushes- contour-shapes) ein das man die benützen kann. Also das mit SHAPES gehts vonn alleine  aber die anderen 2 nicht. Was mus man da machen

Und zweite Frage ist wen ich eigene Pfade erstelle und die auch extra abspeichern möchte als SHAPES Dattei wie mach ich das wie tut man überhaupt die Vorgaben abspeichern das man die dann z.b. auf ein anderen pc oder zum Download anbitten kann..

Danke.


----------



## Leola13 (29. August 2007)

Hai,

1a) 
meinst du mit einfügen die *.abr Datei(en) ? Die kommen in den entsprechenden Ordner deiner Installation. (Adobe/Photoshop/Vorgaben/Werkzeugspitzen)

Danach in Photoshop (je nach Version) Werkzeugspitzen - neue Werkzeugspitzen laden.

1b) Tipp von emoji
Einfach in den Arbeitsbereich von Photoshop ziehen. 

2) Ich bin kein Pfadefreund. Dazu kann ich dir nicht sagen.


Ciao Stefan
__________________


----------



## wodi (29. August 2007)

Danke erst mall für die schnelle Antwort


Aber ich habe keine Werkzeugspitzen..
Ich arbeite mit ps CS3 Extended

es geht hier um  shc und abr- dattein stimmt.
 Kennt jemand noch ne andere Lösung

OK das abspeichern hab ichs raus.

Ez interesiert mich nur noch das erstellen und abspeichern...


----------



## Leola13 (29. August 2007)

Hai,

Auswählen - Bearbeiten - Werkzeugspitze festlegen.

Handbuch

Ciao Stefan


----------



## wodi (29. August 2007)

Ich habe keine Werkzeugspitzen aber egall Habs schon rausgefunden.


----------

